# evoms v flow



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

does the V-Flow intake on EVOMS website accomidate the sensors that mount on my facotry intake box? car in question is a 2001.
thanks


----------



## post-it-note-killer (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: evoms v flow (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_does the V-Flow intake on EVOMS website accomidate the sensors that mount on my facotry intake box? car in question is a 2001.
thanks

Yes the V-Flow does accomidate those. Cars older than 2002 have the ignitor modules on top of the air box. we include an aluminum plate that you mount to the inside of your heat shiled where those igniter modules are mounted too. it fits nice and secure on there and is fastened securley to the inside of the heat shiled


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks for the info!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

well you got me wanting to chop up my exhaust sooooo bad....think I'm gonna tackle it this week...


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

do it man, i wanna hear it this weekend. you should see what it sounds like without the cats keep it straight back. no H/X pipe!!!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

I did hear what it sounded like at the show....ha ha ha
btw how's the car sitting? If it needs adjustment at the show let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

i got an x-pipe in there.. before i had the cats taken out i had it straight back and sounded pretty sweet at idle. except it was still pretty quiet due to the cats.
the back defenitely settled a little bit. the front seems to be sitting slightly higher, though. i'll catch up with you on saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## APR'dGLI (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

it does need adjusted...but it is nice right now...! Austin is GEE though so don't worry about it...JOn jacob jingle hymer schmidt his name is my name too


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (APR'dGLI)*

sorry about not bringing my cable I just plain forgot....I'll see you at the next show though.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

i give two thumbs up to the v-flow. it sounds like a mack truck now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and no worries dude, plenty of season left to alter ride height. although, i'm becoming more and more interested in the coilover swap!


----------

